# Olympic Torch!



## DragonSlayer (27 June 2012)

Just about to leave on the bikes to go and watch the torch come through the city. Whether you are a fan of the Olympics or not, this is a piece of history that I'm not going to miss..

See ya soon!


----------



## Spudlet (27 June 2012)

How exciting! I'd have loved to see it, but it isn't coming anywhere near us What with that, not getting tickets and then finding out that the BBC coverage will not all be available on Freeview, I am feeling pretty fed up about the whole thing now, from having been really excited before.

Hope you have a great time at the relay though, it's great that you get to see it


----------



## Kat (27 June 2012)

I'm going to try and see it, though not sure I'll be able to due to timings. 

What I am dreading is getting to work on the day it comes close to the office. They are shutting a really major road nearby for the whole of the morning rush hour, can't quite see what will happen....


----------



## Ludi-doodi (27 June 2012)

I wasn't particularly interested in seeing it but ended up working as part of the marketing team for the council -  the excitement from the crowds was quite infectious!  40,000 people came out to see it trot through Huddersfield on Sunday and 11,000 in Dewsbury on Monday morning.  The first lady who run with it on Sunday morning was completely mobbed before she set off, people desperate to have their photograph taken with her and/or touch the torch!


----------



## DragonSlayer (27 June 2012)

Brilliant atmosphere!

...and a lovely evening as well....

Glad to be part of history now!

My mum was born the year the Olympics were last in London, back in 1948, so she was buzzing too!


----------



## Rowreach (27 June 2012)

I touched a real one on Monday!!  A boy from school was chosen to carry it through our town, and he brought it in to the open day - it has it's own little drawstring sack thingy to live in 

Just read that and it sounds like I'm at school lol - I mean my kids' school


----------



## kiritiger (27 June 2012)

I was a steward at my local one - was a great day, really nice atmosphere and the weather was really nice


----------



## teapot (27 June 2012)

Ours isn't until the 16th/17th July


----------



## CalllyH (27 June 2012)

It can sod off. It's coming right past the back of my house tommorow and is causing huge disruption accross Nottingham for the next two days. Major roads in Nottingham are shut, patients can't get to their hospital appointments, I'm having to have the afternoon off work as if I go to my 4pm appointment I can't get home. 

It's crazy here!


----------



## Hollywood (27 June 2012)

I'm going to see it on Sunday - brilliant occasion - really looking forward to it.


----------



## mulledwhine (27 June 2012)

I also went but we were by the brayford 

Here are the two pics I manged to get ( under all the freebies we got  )










Made all the better by knowing 2 of the torch barers, who had kept


----------



## mulledwhine (27 June 2012)

Eta - a very well kept secret


----------



## mulledwhine (27 June 2012)

Pps , one of the barers is visiting mini MW school on friday, and they all get a turn of holding his torch ( no deeper shades of grey involved  )


----------



## Fools Motto (27 June 2012)

Ours is the 12th July (coming to my place of work!!!)... Have to say I'm excited!!


----------



## CalllyH (27 June 2012)

What freebies do you get? I want freebies if I can't get out my road!


----------



## mulledwhine (27 June 2012)

Flags , cola ( holidays are coming  ) some inflatable noisey things !!!!

Mini MW is going to another village school tomorrow to see it, an apparantly they get t shirts etc

I forgot the local Hilton hotel was giving away cakes, sandwiches , but we missed that


----------



## Javabb94 (28 June 2012)

Came through Carlisle last week but I went showjumping instead  

My dad and brother went to watch and missed it!
Although as it came through Carlisle twice mum got to see it the next day go right outside her work
A boy from school brought his torch in so I still got to see one haha


----------

